# CONCACAF Gold Cup 2013



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

CONCACAF.com said:


> CONCACAF announced Wednesday the 13 venues and host cities that will welcome the 2013 CONCACAF Gold Cup from July 7-28, 2013.
> 
> "We would like to thank all cities and venues in the United States for their interest in our Confederation's Gold Cup and congratulate the ones that have been selected to host its 2013 edition." said CONCACAF President Jeffrey Webb. "CONCACAF is looking forward to a successful tournament, working in close partnership with both stadium and local authorities, while expanding the reach of our competition to a larger number of fans in more locations throughout the United States".
> 
> ...


Taken from Here


----------



## KLynch (Mar 5, 2011)

Baltimore is pumped. Hope we get a US or Mexico game,


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

For comparison, here was the map and site list for the 2011 tournament (repeat sites in bold):










Charlotte, North Carolina - Bank of America Stadium
*Chicago, Illinois - Soldier Field
Dallas, Texas - Cowboys Stadium (Arlington)*
Detroit, Michigan - Ford Field
Houston, Texas - Reliant Stadium
Kansas City, Missouri - Sporting Park
*Los Angeles, California - Rose Bowl (Pasadena)*
Los Angeles, California - Home Depot Center (Carson)
Miami, Florida - FIU Stadium
*New York, New York - Red Bull Arena (Harrison, New Jersey)*
New York, New York - MetLife Stadium (East Rutherford, New Jersey)
Tampa, Florida - Raymond James Stadium
Washington, DC - RFK Stadium


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Carson, Kansas City, Detroit, Charlotte, DC, E Rutherford, and Tampa were host cities in 2011. Their spots went to Salt Lake City, Denver, Seattle, Portland, Baltimore, Hartford, and Atlanta in 2013.


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Yahoo! Sports said:


> The 2013 CONCACAF Gold Cup will kick off exactly as the 2011 edition ended – with Mexico playing at the Rose Bowl.
> 
> CONCACAF announced Wednesday that the historic Los Angeles area venue will host a doubleheader featuring the two-time defending Gold Cup champions on July 7 to kick off the latest edition of North America's premier international competition. "We look forward to an exciting 2013 Gold Cup beginning on July 7 here at the historic Rose Bowl. All communities will be united through regional rivalries that generate national pride filled with emotion and passion", CONCACAF president Jeffrey Webb said in a statement.
> 
> ...


Yahoo! Sports


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

That's a ridiculous amount of sites for a 12 team tournament.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Agreed. I'd rather they regionalize it and then move it around. One year along the west coast, another time in the northeast, etc. This idea of flying 1,000+ miles for some games is asinine when it's so unnecessary.


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Venues*

Pasadena , Rose Bowl , 91,136 











Arlington , Cowboys Stadium , 80,000 











Denver , Sports Authority Field at Mile High ( Invesco Field at Mile High) , 76,125 











Miami , Sun life Stadium (Land Shark Stadium , Dolphin Stadium , Pro Player Stadium) , 74,916 











Atlanta , Georgia ,Georgia Dome , 71,149 











Baltimore , M&T Bank Stadium , 71,008











Seattle , Qwest Field (Seahawks Stadium) , 67,000 











Chicago , Soldier Field , 61,500











East Hartford , Rentschler Field , 40,000 











Harrison , Red Bull Arena , 25,189 











Houston , BBVA Compass Stadium , 22,039 











Portland , Jeld-Wen Field (PGE Park , Civic Stadium , Multnomah Stadium) , 20,438 











Sandy , Rio Tinto Stadium , 20,008 













if you want to see pictures of Gold Cup Stadiums , Please visit below URL.


Gold Cup Stadiums from 1991 to 2013


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Draw to be announced tomorrow.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Rentschler Field is kinda random


----------



## djwizard84 (Nov 21, 2007)

It's always the same, each team has to do a quite long tour around the country before the found them selfs in quarterfinals. Then after is even worst!!! I remember once Mexico had to play in NYC or Miami the semifinal on Wednesday, move to the teams hotel somewhere in Texas and finally play the final in Los Angeles. 

Once again, we can prove that the real deal here is the cash they can get, because if it was the development of football Concacaf would be a better and competitive confederation.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Agred. They should rotate it between different regions. 

Nice to see the Miami game being moved from FIU to Dolphins Stadium. 


Question; will the same Mexican side play the Gold Cup as the team playing the Confederations Cup in Brazil in june?


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

No, the senior Mexican side will play the three World Cup qualifiers and Confederations Cup in June. A developmental side will be sent to the Gold Cup in July. That's also what the US did last time around.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

It'll be cool when CONCACAF scraps these joke Gold Cups and hosts the tournament once every four years. Until then, it'll continue to be their cash cow, competitiveness and quality be damned.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't see how the Gold Cup or African Cup of Nations being hosted every two years hurts anyone. Speaking from the standpoint of the US, it's a great opportunity to give younger players a chance to experience participation in competitive matches with the national team. Anyone who is interested in the U20 World Cup or the Olympic tournaments should also be interested in the Gold Cup. All of them give fans a chance to see exciting new prospects. Stuart Holden, Josh Gatt, Bobby Wood, Joe Gyau, Mix Diskerud, and Sebastian Lletget should all be in the mix to make the Gold Cup roster this year.


----------



## ObiUbamba (Jan 19, 2013)

no venue in Tampa??

boo


----------



## vvumgaay (Mar 21, 2013)

here was the map and site list for the 2011 tournament


----------



## PAN-DAN (Aug 15, 2008)

me parece que con la cantidad de centroamericanos caribe;os y mexicanos que hay en usa. una copa de la concacaf resulta mas rentable que una en sudamerilca

toda vez que por los altos indices de violencia, la gran extension del continente y la poca conectividad y pobre logistica entre los paises toda vez que a diferencia de europa o usa son estados que la estructura de transporte ya se ferrea aerea o vial contempla estructuras en buen estado que crea e incentiva mucha competencia con mejores ofertas por la gran competitividad en un mercado de oferta y demanda que da buenos precios y seguridad ante todo a los pasajeros

no es lo mismo ver un juego en una ciudad trankila como seatle que un juego en colombia o venezuela

no es lo mismo ver un juego en los angeles de honduras vs Mexico donde hay millones de los dos en esa ciudad

creo que representa la copa mas economicamente para la concacaf que lo que hace la comebol 

en sus paises

creo que deberia dejar sus nacionalismos a un lado y por un tema de economia hacer partidos en usa mediante una fusion de las dos copas,

xq se harian juegos dependiendo de los lugares de las colonias

ecuatorianos peruanos y colombianos

en neuva york

y llenan el estadio

y lo que darian por ver jugar a su seleccion

y esos emigrantes son clientes mas fiables por economias que los propios nacionales de sus paises de origen

venezuela y colombia

en miami definitivamente

centro americanos y mexicanos en el west side ellos saben que esa es su area

brasil creo que tambien en nueva york tiene una gran colonia

asi las cosas quizas argentina y uruguay

pero que karajo esto es algo de mercados y economia y las federaciones nesecitan plata guita o como lo quieran llamar pero es un asko ver partidos de la copa america en bolivia, colombia, ecuador, con estadios feos la calidad de la tv es standard...

mmmmm no se 

de ves en cuando hasta sus grandes estrellas deciden quedarse enn su club pues no es llamativo a perdido su sitial

creo que deberian hacer algo diferente mientras no se 

se desarrollen como region


----------



## PAN-DAN (Aug 15, 2008)

gosh i thought this was an spanish thread

my bad

sorry


----------



## yukatan_boy (Jul 7, 2011)

^^ amigo, concacaf=paises de norte, centro y caribe de américa


----------



## PAN-DAN (Aug 15, 2008)

yukatan_boy said:


> ^^ amigo, concacaf=paises de norte, centro y caribe de américa


If comebol does the copa america in the states financially may be better for them than now.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

The Gold Cup just got more important. The winners of the 2013 and 2015 competitions (if different) will play each other for the right to play at the 2017 Confederations Cup in Russia.


----------

